# Nikon D7000 spots



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, so those of you with a nikon D7000 have any of you had spots in your pictures taken at higher apertures. I've only had my d7k for 6days and I found some spots on my pictures. I used the blower to see if it was dust but it wasn't. It was still in the same spot. I've done some searching and there was a few sites that had this same problem and it was oil spots. So those of you with nikon D7000 or any other cameras have you had this problem? Please let me know, it's bugging the crap put of me.Here's one thread: Flickr: Discussing Oil droplets on my lowpass filter in NIKON D7000 CLUB


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't experienced this problem with mine from F/1.8 to F/22


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I haven't experienced this problem with mine from F/1.8 to F/22


 Lucky you, thanks for your input.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

AJRacca said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't experienced this problem with mine from F/1.8 to F/22
> ...



If you go through Nikon support, will you please let me know if it was a pleasant experience?


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I called Nikon and they told me to send them pictures of the spot, which I did. Now I'm just waiting for a reply back. 
Here's the site about the other people having the same problem:
Flickr: Discussing Oil droplets on my lowpass filter in NIKON D7000 CLUB

2wheelPhoto: whats your S/N i think there's a problem with the ones starting with 3..... but i could be wrong.

All other Nikon D7000 owner or any other camera owner. Are any of you having this problem?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2011)

Any time I have dealt with Nikon (Nikon Canada) for a support or warranty issue, it's been a very pleasant experience.  I hope that you're able to find a satisfactory resolution!


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Any time I have dealt with Nikon (Nikon Canada) for a support or warranty issue, it's been a very pleasant experience.  I hope that you're able to find a satisfactory resolution!



Thanks! I hope so too, I just don't want to deal with the same problems of shipping my camera back and fourth to Nikon. I'd rather return it and wait till they fix the problem on newer D7000's.


----------



## msuggs (Jun 29, 2011)

I have not notice any spots on any of my pictures so far. I've taken maybe 5-6K since getting it.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 29, 2011)

It only wants cleaning


----------



## BJF (Jun 29, 2011)

If it was only 6day, you may ask the reseller to replace it with a new D7K body rather than go for Nikon support.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> I haven't experienced this problem with mine from F/1.8 to F/22



Same here!  I've got 22k clicks on mine and not a spot of oil on the sensor or lowpass filter.  I bought mine back in January and the serial num starts with a "3" if that helps anyone.


----------



## Tomasko (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like dead/stuck pixel to me... 
Try this, it helped me: How to remove Stuck Pixels on your Digital SLR - SlashGear


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

AJRacca said:


> Well I called Nikon and they told me to send them pictures of the spot, which I did. Now I'm just waiting for a reply back.
> Here's the site about the other people having the same problem:
> Flickr: Discussing Oil droplets on my lowpass filter in NIKON D7000 CLUB
> 
> ...



Mine starts with 3!  But no isues to report.  Maybe if the "3" is key, they'll let me send it in for a complimentary cleaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey be careful about the group "herd mentality" on the internet. If 5 out of a thousand cams have a problem, and 4 of the five people post it on the internetz, half the folks out there will think theirs is a problem too and you may find an infinite thread about it as the herd picks up steam and rolls downhill.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

Surely some spots would show up on these pics taken with mine...or am I just not seeing them?  Here's a few random shots. I assume if the spot would show up in one pic obviously, it could then be found in all of them in the same part of the pic?


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a few pictures to show you what I'm talking about. 





shot at f.36




shot at f.29




shot at f.22


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

Seems I see a spot top-left


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Seems I see a spot top-left



if you look closely its kind of all over the picture. Ill try and edit on and circle all the spots.


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

Heres a edit of the spots that i circled


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

wow!


----------



## AJRacca (Jun 29, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> wow!



Yes I know


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you have it repaired?  Did Nikon take care of you?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2011)

The spots show up on light colors like light blue skies or whites etc. Oil spots that are on the sensor. How does one go about cleaning the sensor? And dont say use the menu because that does nothing to help with this problem. Ive tried blowing canned air on the sensor and it doesnt do a thing either.  I wonder if having the camera out in the heat softens the excess oil that splashes on the sensor when the mirror flips up?


----------



## Pmarshall (Aug 24, 2011)

YES!! My 2 month old body is doing the same exact thing. I recently noticed this so i went back to some of the first shots i took the day i got it and sure enough they were there. Im not sure what route to go about fixing this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a new D7000.. haven't experienced this issue yet. Only have 1.5k shots on it show far. I have had it out on hot days, with the body pretty warm which should accentuate this issue if it is some type of wet lubricant. Body is made in Thailand, and serial starts with 3. I will be watching it closely, but so far.. no issues, only stellar performance!


----------



## boomer (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting, I have been hearing about this. I have not noticed anything with my camera and i have about 7k pictures on mine. I will take a specific picture of the sky today to see if i see anything.


----------



## rkelmy (Sep 16, 2011)

AJRacca said:


> Well I called Nikon and they told me to send them pictures of the spot, which I did. Now I'm just waiting for a reply back.
> Here's the site about the other people having the same problem:
> Flickr: Discussing Oil droplets on my lowpass filter in NIKON D7000 CLUB
> 
> ...




Initially when I sent my D7000 in the first time I was told it was dust on the sensor and at no cost it would be cleaned. I question the diagnosis with tech support - which is in the Dominican Republic. I told them I wanted to speak with someone in the repair dept. and I was told that is not possible. after numerous calls to Nikon in NY I was put into a voice mail. I thought my call would not be returned but was surprised when it was. I explained my situation and the representative told me he would call Nikon in NY and have it rechecked. 

Later I was found out (by checking My Nikon site) that there was a parts hold and they were replacing parts. I inquired what part it was that they were replacing and was told the mirror drive or mirror assembly unit. 

Almost 6 weeks go by and I finally received my camera back. I immediately took test shots. OMG! I still have the problem with oil on the sensor. The repair order listed that they replaced SQ Base Plate??? I called tech support and question this. They told meI should never have been told the mirror drive was being replaced and that it was the SQ Base Plate all along. Nonetheless I've sent the camera back a second time. 

I'm very disappointed that having purchased a higher end camera that I would have this much problems out of the box.

And yes my serial # begins with a 3!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn...Im sorry all you nikon lovers are having such issues with those brand new nikons.

SONY A55.......


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 18, 2011)

If it was on the sensor it should happen at all apertures, if it only shows up when using small apertures i would suspect the lens, not the sensor.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> If it was on the sensor it should happen at all apertures, if it only shows up when using small apertures i would suspect the lens, not the sensor.



Wrong assumptions. This very problem finally happened to my D7000 and wasn't the lens. Parts in the body were replaced. It wasn't noticeable with the lens opned. and obvious with the lens aperature tightened down. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254875-d7000-my-experience-nikon-support.html


----------



## n.hubb22 (Sep 18, 2011)

this is so disappointing to read.  I am in the market for a new body, and i have read a TON of forums and articles on this issue.  So far there isn't a recall or any permanent fix.  I don't think i'm going to be getting a D7000 now.  I don't have enough to get a D300s, and I want something better than a D90 or D5000.....hmmmmmm  

huge bummer...


----------



## AJRacca (Sep 22, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> If it was on the sensor it should happen at all apertures, if it only shows up when using small apertures i would suspect the lens, not the sensor.



Its not the lens. I tried it with my other lens and the spots are in the same area..


----------



## AJRacca (Sep 22, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Did you have it repaired?  Did Nikon take care of you?


I haven't sent it in yet because i need my camera for photography class.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 22, 2011)

AJRacca said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have it repaired?  Did Nikon take care of you?
> ...



If you're near Tampa, FL you can borrow the D80 I bought for class while my D7000 was in the shop forever.

edit:  scratch that - just saw the "Cali" under your avatar


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 22, 2011)

AJRacca said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > If it was on the sensor it should happen at all apertures, if it only shows up when using small apertures i would suspect the lens, not the sensor.
> ...


Okay, but anything on the sensor would not depend on aperture.


----------

